

New Google Geocoding Web Service - drp
http://googlegeodevelopers.blogspot.com/2010/03/introducing-new-google-geocoding-web.html

======
mileszs
I imagine this to be a fairly significant caveat, though perhaps that's more
theory than practice. Am I wrong? :

"Note however that it is a requirement of the Maps API Terms of Service that
you use the Geocoding Web Service in conjunction with a Google map. This means
that when it comes time to use cached geocoder results in an application, the
application must display the results or any data derived from them on a map
generated using one of the Google Maps APIs or Google Earth API."

------
simonw
"2,500 requests may be sent to the Geocoding Web Service per day from a single
IP address" - I don't remember this restriction from the previous version of
the API. Has this changed, or did I just miss a T&C somewhere?

~~~
mikepurvis
The thing to keep in mind about this is that the limit applies to end users,
not developers, since the requests will be coming directly from the users'
browsers.

It all depends how you develop your map, of course, but this is a powerful
incentive not to proxy the requests through your own server. And if you need
to cache them or whatever, have the user's computer make the geocode request
on your behalf, and then send it to the server for storage.

~~~
PanMan
Off-course that depends on your method of usage. If you have a large DB of
geo-based, but not geocoded, content, the only way to show relevant local
items to the user is to geocode them all first. Then this daily limit is
relevant.

------
hannibalhorn
I remember paying $20k for a geocoder not 10 years ago ... how times have
changed!

------
ez77
If I go to
[http://maps.google.com/maps/api/geocode/xml?address=sydney&#...</a> with
Chrome I don't get a JSON format:<p>OK locality political Sydney NSW,
Australia Sydney Sydney locality political New South Wales NSW
administrative_area_level_1 political Australia AU country political
-33.8671390 151.2071140 APPROXIMATE -33.8764033 151.1911066 -33.8578737
151.2231214 -33.8797030 151.1970330 -33.8559920 151.2229770

~~~
henryl
View source: XML.

~~~
ez77
Thank you all for having mercy and not downvoting me =P...

------
kordless
I wish they would add a geoip lookup method.

~~~
rrhyne
<http://ip2nation.com/>

------
siculars
how is this better than yahoo's offering? with their woeid and whatnot? as
mileszs points out, the tos arent so favorable...

------
jojopotato
Did it always do regions before? It was able to give me at least a rough
bounds for "inner sunset san francisco":

[http://maps.google.com/maps/api/geocode/xml?address=inner%20...](http://maps.google.com/maps/api/geocode/xml?address=inner%20sunset%20san%20francisco&sensor=false)

